# MK/BPC Insight



## M1seryD1str1ct (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey Doods

Starting a run of MK677 with BPC pinned SubQ around injured joints, hoping to heal considerably from the obnoxious tendinitis and brittle cracking joints I've developed over the past year or so

Any insight from those who've tried either?

*Interested to see how close to the joint folks pin the BPC specifically


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2016)

I've not used BPC-157 personally, but my log of MK677 is here.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Oct 15, 2016)

Update: 4 days in my blood pressure spiked from 105/70 to 136/81.

All day felt light-headed, cheeks heavily flushed red, super rapid heartbeat and got really hot.

Took BP again today (day after above symptoms) and went down to 122/79.

Concerning...


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 15, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Update: 4 days in my blood pressure spiked from 105/70 to 136/81.
> 
> All day felt light-headed, cheeks heavily flushed red, super rapid heartbeat and got really hot.
> 
> ...



MD, I find this odd. Been running 12.5 mg daily for the past month or so now and just went for bloodwork yesterday & my BP was 105 / 70.

What else are you taking right now? How's your diet outside of the MK? Any cardio work? Have you had high BP in the past?

Hope we can pinpoint this for ye.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Oct 19, 2016)

1) Nothing else aside of normal meds (heartburn pill, glucosamine, etc.)
2) Diet's stayed the same for years now. Mostly chicken and eggs with sandwhiches and frozen meals added in alongside a homemade shake a day.
3) I speedwalk maybe 5 mins a day at work but really no cardio
4) With all the above in mind, I've always been 105/70 or so myself

The other day went down to 101/69 and today soon after taking it shot up to 141/83 and felt like shit. Jittery, red hot in the face, uneasy, rapid heartbeat, etc.

Second day it's been as bad as above it's really intimidating. A week in and no positive effects thus far.


----------



## gh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

bpc has also, in study, been shown to improve hgh production!


----------



## gh0st (Oct 20, 2016)

Mk677 i think is a good choice and is also very cost effective! My fav hgh sup! Keep us all posted i think u will be feeling better after 6 weeks of this! mk677 will kock u on your as tho so start with moderate dosages and i sugget dosing at night time!


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Oct 22, 2016)

BP topped out at 141/83, came off for a few days BP coming down SLOWLY (starting to feel better). Felt like I was gonna stroke out at times while on.

My body adapted well to 6.25mg/day it's the 12.5 that did me in.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Oct 22, 2016)

Woke up one night with a terrible calf cramp too, now in that same leg I have a lasting fluttering pulse through the veins in the back of my knee.

Really strange, really annoying


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2016)

MD, same question - any changes to diet? You getting enough sodium and potassium? (keying in on the cramping here)


----------



## Spongy (Oct 22, 2016)

This may seem dumb, but are you sure you have MK?  Is the source reputable?  I know it's pretty easy to get ahold of but just a thought.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Oct 23, 2016)

Savage: Thanks for your replies here man. I get loads of sodium a day and started taking potassium daily on top of banana chips.

Spongy: As far as I know man, dude's chocked full of knowledge and freaky big/strong so I trust him.

Update- BP down today to 109/78, came off for 4 days now feeling way better. Now to decide if I want to go back on at low dose and with or without BP meds. Might just hold fire for my first test run


----------



## gh0st (Nov 28, 2016)

i have read that BPC can actually increase the effectiveness of exogenous HGH !!!


----------

